# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Gabelbaumbelag rutschig was tun

## zotty

hatte mir vor 2 jahren auf meinen X7 Gabel einen neuen belag geklebt. hersteller weiss ich nicht mehr. bei ebay fr 40.- ohne kleber.beide seiten waren gleich von der haptik.
von anfang an war dieser belag rutschig. ich war der hoffnung, das gibt sich mit der zeit.  leider nicht. habe dann mal mit sand, schmirgelpapier und haushaltsreiniger versucht das zu verbessern. ohne erfolg.
was kann ich dagegen tun?

----------


## PaI

Neuen, gescheiten Belag drauf machen.

----------

